# 262C and my new HLA SnowWing



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Received a call on Monday letting me know that my plow was in. Went and picked it up yesterday and then I had to play with my new toy . Plug and play, everything works off the joysticks. Had to swap a couple hyd. lines so the right wing would function the way that I wanted and adjust the flow. Looks like a very well built unit, can't wait to get the Snow Wolfs on and put it to the test.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

That is going to be a VERY productive setup with that plow & the wolf paws. Awsome! 

The only thing that would make it better, is if it had a "bob" in front of the "cat" 

btw, what size snowwing is that?


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

snocrete;1319998 said:


> That is going to be a VERY productive setup with that plow & the wolf paws. Awsome!
> 
> The only thing that would make it better, is if it had a "bob" in front of the "cat"
> 
> btw, what size snowwing is that?


Thanks. It's the 8'-13'. Before I bought the Cat I did look in to BobCat but the dealer wouldn't give me the time of day. Oh well, I'm happy with my Cat.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Greenmtboy;1320006 said:


> Thanks. It's the 8'-13'. Before I bought the Cat I did look in to BobCat but the dealer wouldn't give me the time of day. Oh well, I'm happy with my Cat.


Dealer support is VERY important imo. Good luck with your new toy this winter!Thumbs Up


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice machine good luck with it u will like it


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow that looks great! Awesome setup!


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

what kind of lot will she be on? sweet machine bro!! Thumbs Up


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That thing is the balls!


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Nice. I like the looks of that over the Kage system. Good luck be sure to post some action shots.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice setup! Looks awesome! Let it snow!


----------



## AC700EFI (Nov 14, 2008)

Does the entire plow function on the machine's controls or does it have a separate switch or control for the plow?


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Awesome! Most likely the next investment to go on our 325 Deere.
is it a 8-12 or 9-13?


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

AC700EFI;1325455 said:


> Does the entire plow function on the machine's controls or does it have a separate switch or control for the plow?





CGM Inc.;1325481 said:


> Awesome! Most likely the next investment to go on our 325 Deere.
> is it a 8-12 or 9-13?


Thanks guys! Yes, all plow functions run off the machines controls. From what I understand this is something HLA just started. It's a 8-13.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

You have to run counterweights?


----------



## AC700EFI (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks Looking at this plow or a machinability. The machinability has it's own control though, seems like it would be alot nicer to run on the loader controls


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

CGM Inc.;1325580 said:


> You have to run counterweights?


I was wondering the samething. Tipping load of the 262C is around 2700 lbs and the blade is only 1400 lbs. I thinking it would be nice to have the extra counter weight, but we will see how it goes without it.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

been told by my dealer to run counterweights if I install the blade on my 325 Deere. Think your machine is slightly heavier.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

CGM Inc.;1325669 said:


> been told by my dealer to run counterweights if I install the blade on my 325 Deere. Think your machine is slightly heavier.


My bad, 2700 lbs is operating load not tipping load. Tipping load is 5400 lbs. 262C weighs in at 7968 lbs without the counter weight and your 325 is around 8390 lbs. I think we will be just fine without the added counter weight.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

*Gave my cat a bath today!*

Yup, washed her up, did some maintenance, engine oil and filter, air, hyd, fuel filters, checked drive chain tension and oil, painted my wheels and hubs, put a mini liberty led on the roof and swapped the VTS to the WolfPaws! Only thing left is to fluid film the VTS, plow and machine. Here is a video I took after I was done.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice machine hope it works well for you.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Always nice to see a VTS club member. Thumbs Up

Could you get some pictures of how you control the 'flippers'? I like the Blizzard but think this may be another option. Let us know how tough the 'flippers' are and how it scrapes.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

That's awesome! The tech on these new skid steers are really something.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice setup. For the radio did you wire in a new one and disconnect the factory one?


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

very nice and clean skid you have there. Hope it makes you plenty of $$$


----------



## Joe Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

*nice*

really nice set up. Whats a blade like that worth? if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Could you take a few pictures of your radio mount, I can't stand where mine is. But I am afraid of putting it somewhere it will end up blocking my view.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice, keep us updated on how it works on the Cat.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Joe Blade;1352992 said:


> really nice set up. Whats a blade like that worth? if you dont mind me asking?


Seriously Joe? Short term memory? :laughing:


----------



## Joe Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

*Things that make you wonder....*



JohnnyRoyale;1353321 said:


> Seriously Joe? Short term memory? :laughing:


Your from Canada and he's from the USA Hmmmm........wonder what I am thinking?
That's right Sherlock you got it! lol.


----------



## Joe Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

*posts*



JohnnyRoyale;1353321 said:


> Seriously Joe? Short term memory? :laughing:


Just Wondering, what happens when I hit 100 post does JD give me a pencil? :laughing:


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

Joe Blade;1353341 said:


> Your from Canada and he's from the USA Hmmmm........wonder what I am thinking?
> That�s right Sherlock you got it! lol.


 Without any snow in the near future.....already the tension (testosterone) is rapidly getting stronger ! haaaa:laughing:
Its all good hope you boys are having fun...:salute:


----------



## Joe Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

*the big 100*



mikegooseman;1353346 said:


> Without any snow in the near future.....already the tension (testosterone) is rapidly getting stronger ! haaaa:laughing:
> Its all good hope you boys are having fun...:salute:


Mike you are getting close to 100 posts are u ready?:laughing:


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

*Lol*

Well Joe I usually sit back listen and observe, I never say much unless something is directed to me or if it is of any importance to me !! Thumbs Up


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats a slick looking setup. How long did it take to swap from the VTS and the wheels?


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

does the snow wing have a trip mechanism?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The blade is trip edge. The wing cutting edge's are not bolted tight. they will follow the contour of the ground and move up if you hit something.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

What a great functional setup!!! Some vids of this machine in action would be awesome!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the complements!



StuveCorp;1352886 said:


> Always nice to see a VTS club member. Thumbs Up
> 
> Happy to be a club member :salute:
> 
> Could you get some pictures of how you control the 'flippers'? I like the Blizzard but think this may be another option. Let us know how tough the 'flippers' are and how it scrapes.


I'll see what I can do.



icudoucme;1352895 said:


> Nice setup. For the radio did you wire in a new one and disconnect the factory one?


Yes, I removed the factory radio and used the factory harness. Go to your local stereo shop and get a vehicle-specific wiring harnesses ( VW in this case ) so you don't have to cut the factory harness.



Joe Blade;1352992 said:


> really nice set up. Whats a blade like that worth? if you dont mind me asking?


I take it you have one Thumbs Up



ford6.9;1353159 said:


> Could you take a few pictures of your radio mount, I can't stand where mine is. But I am afraid of putting it somewhere it will end up blocking my view.


I will take a few more pic's.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Joe Blade;1353345 said:


> Just Wondering, what happens when I hit 100 post does JD give me a pencil? :laughing:


No, my pencil is reserved for my wife.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Jelinek61;1353365 said:


> Thats a slick looking setup. How long did it take to swap from the VTS and the wheels?


It took around 45 mins. Once its off the ground and the pallet jack is under the track, just zip the nuts off and slide it off. Takes a bit longer to put them on.



ProTouchGrounds;1353488 said:


> does the snow wing have a trip mechanism?


What cet said. I'll get some pic's.



cet;1353671 said:


> The blade is trip edge. The wing cutting edge's are not bolted tight. they will follow the contour of the ground and move up if you hit something.


Thumbs Up


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Greenmtboy;1353785 said:


> It took around 45 mins. Once its off the ground and the pallet jack is under the track, just zip the nuts off and slide it off. Takes a bit longer to put them on.


That is brilliant, don't know why I never thought of using the pallet jack to take the VTS off.

Do you think that blade(flippers) would handle running curbs(a lot)?


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Greenmtboy;1353785 said:


> It took around 45 mins. Once its off the ground and the pallet jack is under the track, just zip the nuts off and slide it off. Takes a bit longer to put them on.


Thats pretty quick. Seems like a good alternative to buying a striclty tracked machine.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

icudoucme;1352895 said:


> Nice setup. For the radio did you wire in a new one and disconnect the factory one?





ford6.9;1353159 said:


> Could you take a few pictures of your radio mount, I can't stand where mine is. But I am afraid of putting it somewhere it will end up blocking my view.









ProTouchGrounds;1353488 said:


> does the snow wing have a trip mechanism?





StuveCorp;1353922 said:


> That is brilliant, don't know why I never thought of using the pallet jack to take the VTS off.
> 
> Do you think that blade(flippers) would handle running curbs(a lot)?


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

*2 way radio*

2 way radio install.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Love the setup. I'd love to get the same set up for our C-190 NH and a 5200 snowing for one of the cat loaders. I actually have had dreams about them lately. lol. Cant wait to see it in action!


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

Greenmtboy;1319996 said:


> Received a call on Monday letting me know that my plow was in. Went and picked it up yesterday and then I had to play with my new toy . Plug and play, everything works off the joysticks. Had to swap a couple hyd. lines so the right wing would function the way that I wanted and adjust the flow. Looks like a very well built unit, can't wait to get the Snow Wolfs on and put it to the test.


 That looks great ! I put a 9-14 on my Case 570.... I used one a little last year that friends of mine have and I simply loved it ! Good luck and I'm sure it will do wonders for you. Nice choice of skid also, I love the cat


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

*SS Fender*

First I have to thank Elite Property Services for posting this idea http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132590!

So, went and bought 4) 12" plastic window wells the other day and had a chance yesterday to tackle this project. I had been kicking around the idea of putting fenders on my skid steer but was unsure what to use till seeing the thread above. The plastic window wells worked out great for my application. I have around $120 in materials and here is the end result. It even snowed last night so I had a chance to see how they worked this morning. I am happy with the way they turned out and they are going to keep a lot of crud off the machine.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

I know this winter hasn't been ideal but what are your thoughts so far? Happy with how it scrapes(blade and flippers)? How have the flippers been(along curbs or into snow piles)? How about the controls(easy to get the hang of)?

I like the fender idea, think I'm going to do that for next year too.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

StuveCorp;1433720 said:


> I know this winter hasn't been ideal but what are your thoughts so far? Happy with how it scrapes(blade and flippers)? How have the flippers been(along curbs or into snow piles)? How about the controls(easy to get the hang of)?
> 
> I like the fender idea, think I'm going to do that for next year too.


So far so good! I'm happy with the way the blade/wings scrape and the wings work fine along curbs and into the banks, you just need to use your head like with any wing plow . There is relief valves for the wings and blade if you were to hit something unexpectedly. The controls are great! I've made one little modification to the left control. It made it more user friendly. The red arrows is the way Cat has it set up (bottom right was right wing and top right was left wing) and the green is how I have it set up. Now, left lower button is left wing and right lower button is right wing. Over all I am very happy with my decision.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

those fenders look sweet but you should paint them black with that wrinkle finish paint and they would look like a factory option.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

newhere;1436108 said:


> those fenders look sweet but you should paint them black with that wrinkle finish paint and they would look like a factory option.


Yeah, I was in a hurry to get them on. They will get painted black when they come off for the summer Thumbs Up.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks great! Hope it serves you well.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

newhere;1436108 said:


> those fenders look sweet but you should paint them black with that wrinkle finish paint and they would look like a factory option.


All painted!


----------



## JJSLandscape (Sep 6, 2009)

do you happen to have a part # for those rims and or tires?


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

JJSLandscape;1588189 said:


> do you happen to have a part # for those rims and or tires?


No. All I can tell yeah is that they are WolfPaws, came as a package.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice thread to see bumped. Sure is a hell of a machine! How has the HLA been treating you?


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

IMAGE;1589150 said:


> Nice thread to see bumped. Sure is a hell of a machine! How has the HLA been treating you?


It has been working out really well thanks. The only complaint is how fast the main cutting edge wears (the wing edges wear nicely). The one it comes with is a joke (1/2"), I wore through that in no time and they are pricey if you buy them from HLA. I have sourced them elsewhere and for a lot less money and I have my choice on thickness 1/2", 5/8", 3/4" or 1". I have been running the 3/4" edge and it does wear better but I'm still not happy. The next edge will be 3/4" but this time it will have carbide on it, and at $3.00 a inch ( the edge will have a total of 18" 's) it will still be cheaper then buying a stock replacement 1/2" edge from HLA. I should see that edge this week. So, other then the cutting edge wear it has been very reliable! Their has been no bends, breaks, electrical or mechanical problems. It is very well built, all pins are still tight, the trip edge works well and the moldboard is still nice and straight. I put it to the test the other day :realmad:. I have plowed this place many years and their has always been this one manhole cover that has bothered among others time to time. For whatever reason I lost track of where I was and cruising along around 12mph I hit that manhole cover . Thank god for seat belts, I hit hard enough to send the front of the skid and plow up so I had a nice view of the sky. The plow also came out of the coupler partially as well. I have since checked it out because I thought for sure that I had to bend or break something, all checked out ok Thumbs Up. I guess I should pay more attention and go back to plowing in float .


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

What did you plow with before the HLA? If it was another plow, how much faster/productive do you think the HLA is?

The VTS still working good?


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

StuveCorp;1593053 said:


> What did you plow with before the HLA? If it was another plow, how much faster/productive do you think the HLA is?
> 
> The VTS still working good?


I plowed with a pickup before so it would be unfair to compare, lol. 
When I started looking for plows for my skid, I knew it would it was going to be between the Kage and HLA. I wanted to go with a 9' or 10' Kage but couldn't because of a 8' wide ramp that goes down to a set of double doors at one of businesses I plow and being able to clean up between parked cars, so that was out of question. That meant which ever plow I went with had to be no more then 8' wide. An 8' Kage would of worked, I would of been able to have pusher and angle plow in one. But then I thought how the "cage" when I would take it off to back drag or windrow, it would never be left where I wanted it. With the HLA I would have everything the kage had and more. I would be able to go from back dragging the 8' wide ramp to making 13' swath to cleaning out between cars to windrowing and I would always have what I wanted when I wanted it without the wasting of time to chase down the "cage". All the versatility does come with a price however and it does have a lot more moving parts that COULD make for a frustrating night if something was to go wrong. With all this being said, if I needed to go out and buy another plow tomorrow for another skid or loader, without a question it would be another HLA hands down.

Yes, for what need the ability and versatility to switch between tracks and tires, the VTS is still working out great although I have noticed some wear with torsion Arm/tube. I may be looking for a set track this year, do you have any suggestions?


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

I guess I'm curious how 'much' more a HLA type plow could do compared to say a regular blade. Yeah, it's a shame money has to factor in isn't it?

As for tracks, I don't have a good answer. I bought a whole used set as it was just a little more than just buying tracks and I can use my old set for parts. I still swear by the performance advantage the VTS is but maybe that is just me?


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

StuveCorp;1593568 said:


> I guess I'm curious how 'much' more a HLA type plow could do compared to say a regular blade. Yeah, it's a shame money has to factor in isn't it?


You can't compare a wing plow to a regular plow, its apples and oranges not apples to apples. It would be like comparing a track skid to a wheeled skid working in soft conditions, there is just no comparison. Now, is it worth twice the money? That is a question you have to ask yourself, but keep in mind you will spend a 1/4-1/2 of the time doing a lot then with a regular straight blade. What is your time worth? With the time savings you would have, you could add another lot or two depending on the size. I would never go back to plowing with a straight blade, you just can't compete. I say this being someone who plows commercial not residential. If you plow residential driveways, you could easily get away with using a straight blade.



StuveCorp;1593568 said:


> As for tracks, I don't have a good answer. I bought a whole used set as it was just a little more than just buying tracks and I can use my old set for parts. I still swear by the performance advantage the VTS is but maybe that is just me?


Performance advantages over what, a dedicated track skid (CTL) or a wheeled skid?


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Good looking fenders! How did you prep them for paint and what paint did you use?


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

dieselboy01;1601441 said:


> Good looking fenders! How did you prep them for paint and what paint did you use?


Thanks! I scuffed them up with a brillo and then used 3M undercoat.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

Greenmtboy;1436088 said:


> So far so good! I'm happy with the way the blade/wings scrape and the wings work fine along curbs and into the banks, you just need to use your head like with any wing plow . There is relief valves for the wings and blade if you were to hit something unexpectedly. The controls are great! I've made one little modification to the left control. It made it more user friendly. The red arrows is the way Cat has it set up (bottom right was right wing and top right was left wing) and the green is how I have it set up. Now, left lower button is left wing and right lower button is right wing. Over all I am very happy with my decision.


How did you change the control buttons? Did you take apart joystick and move buttons? I have a 262c too, and would like to move around the buttons, your knowedge would be very helpful. Thanks


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

rob1325;1651035 said:


> How did you change the control buttons? Did you take apart joystick and move buttons? I have a 262c too, and would like to move around the buttons, your knowedge would be very helpful. Thanks


I did just that. Remove the screws in the joystick and then pull the top apart gently, be careful when you do this because I do not believe they are ment to be taken apart (there is no replacement parts listed for the joysticks). Once you have the top separated, take the square button pod and turn it to the desired position, keep an eye on the wires connecting to the buttons to make sure there is enough slack to do what you need. As far as I know you can not remove the buttons from the pod which would make it more customizable if you could. If you have a bigger pair then I and decide to put more effort in trying to removing the buttons from the pod let me know how it works out.

Matt


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

Greenmtboy;1653284 said:


> I did just that. Remove the screws in the joystick and then pull the top apart gently, be careful when you do this because I do not believe they are ment to be taken apart (there is no replacement parts listed for the joysticks). Once you have the top separated, take the square button pod and turn it to the desired position, keep an eye on the wires connecting to the buttons to make sure there is enough slack to do what you need. As far as I know you can not remove the buttons from the pod which would make it more customizable if you could. If you have a bigger pair then I and decide to put more effort in trying to removing the buttons from the pod let me know how it works out.
> 
> Matt


Thanks for reply! I quick question though, the joystick has three bolts holding bottom, but some type of epoxy sealing top one. Did you take out epoxy and is there a screw under to undo? This only part I am stumped on. Thanks again!


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

rob1325;1659350 said:


> Thanks for reply! I quick question though, the joystick has three bolts holding bottom, but some type of epoxy sealing top one. Did you take out epoxy and is there a screw under to undo? This only part I am stumped on. Thanks again!


PM'ed you.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

*Installed LED Flashers*

Installed a few LED flashers, check it out!


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

Greenmtboy;1679250 said:


> Installed a few LED flashers, check it out!


Those are sweet strobes how much did they cost??


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

Your dog is the best looking thing in all your pics. Although your Cat is a close second  How olds the pootch? I have a few pitties as well. Love them to death, best dogs I've ever had.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

Very nice and clean looking!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rob1325;1679397 said:


> Very nice and clean looking!


X's 2! Personally I don't care for the ones on the plow...but that's just me. Lights on the machine look factory though...and I really like thatThumbs Up


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

dcamp824;1679333 said:


> Those are sweet strobes how much did they cost??


Thanks



MJ Services;1679395 said:


> Your dog is the best looking thing in all your pics. Although your Cat is a close second  How olds the pootch? I have a few pitties as well. Love them to death, best dogs I've ever had.


Thank you, she is a little over 4 and a absolute sweetheart!



snocrete;1679564 said:


> X's 2! Personally I don't care for the ones on the plow...but that's just me. Lights on the machine look factory though...and I really like thatThumbs Up


Thanks


----------

